# 2018 HLA 4203W Snow Wing Edge Flex 12'-18'



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Have 2 couplers for it. One fits a 918 size Cat - IT coupler I believe its called. The other fits Volvo, Hitachi, Deere - I think its called a JRB?

Excellent condition, used 1.5 seasons for a 4 hour route. Not bent or damaged in any way. 

Edgeflex is a simpler floating edge as compared to metalpless. We have 2 of these plows and they work excellent. Superior scrape compared to standard snow wings.

Comes with optional spill guard.

Asking $15500 Canadian or 11750 USD, with one coupler of your choice.

Will help with logistics if you want it shipped.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Is it set up for open or closed center hydraulics?

Controller, or all done with tractor remotes?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Its set up to be run by the 3 rd function remotes on the loader. The diverter valve is on the blade, and the electric 3 way switch goes in the cab. You can wire that up to your loader joystick if it has buttons that aren't being used. So by default (switch in centre or off) the hydraulics angle the blade, then each of the 2 other positions allow the wing to be operated by the hydraulics. Its quite intuitive.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Open center?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

As far as the valve on the plow? Yes, you control the flow from your loader. If you want it to angle left or right, you control your 3rd function in the loader to accomplish this. If you don't open your loader valve, no oil flows through the plow.

The valve on the plow is simply a diverter valve. It diverts the flow to 1 of 3 circuits on the plow.


----------

